# How to make my routing table immutable?



## monkeyfoahead (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello,

I would like to make my routing tables unchangeable. I have a wifi card that will hang, and when it does it removes the default gateway and replaces it with 0.0.0.0. How do I make it so that the default routes cannot be changed?

Thanks


----------



## ecazamir (Sep 26, 2011)

Try using net/quagga and enable zebra.


----------



## kpa (Sep 27, 2011)

Take a look at the example at the end of dhclient.conf(5), it should be possible to ignore the routers option with a suitable /etc/dhclient.conf for the wireless interface so that the default route never changes when the wireless interface goes up or down.


----------



## monkeyfoahead (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you for the replies. I was able to figure it out.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 29, 2011)

Please post the solution for the archives.


----------

